# Mirada's Win Picture from Raleigh



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

There were three, but this is the one we chose to purchase and keep


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats! She's beautiful.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats Jackie!

Such a good looking girl!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

What a beauty, congratulations!!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Thats wonderful! Congratulations!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Very nice! Love the alert, regal look.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats and it's a beautiful picture!!


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Lovely photo!! She is a stunner.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats! How nice is that!!!


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats! 

Hey I think I saw you....at the Sunday specialty at Del Val?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Hey I think I saw you....at the Sunday specialty at Del Val?


Really!? No way! Did you see me with her, or with my veteran dog?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, she's beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Really!? No way! Did you see me with her, or with my veteran dog?


Must have been her.....I was there for several of the bitch classes. The judging was interesting, but I don't do conformation anymore. I was hanging out in the area near the ring entrance, with my sable youngster who was playing with the malinois puppy. Then we worked some obedience near the goal post for a bit. I had shown Mike in obedience earlier in the day. Headed for home before all the bitch classes were done, because I was *beat*.


----------



## CHawkins (Jul 12, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> I was hanging out in the area near the ring entrance, with my sable youngster who was playing with the malinois puppy.


LMAO!! OMG I actually addressed you xD

And I had gone over to put my hands on the Malinois puppy (she belongs to my friend) to see whether or not her puppy was fat, LOL!! The breeder (who was holding on to the puppy) had said that Jenna was a bit tubby, and her poor owner didn't want to believe it.

So that was me going "Oh hi sweetie! Aren't you precious!" and when I walked away it was "Yeah, she's fat." LOL! Her owner took it well though, and is taking some of that weight off. When you live with the dog, you just can't see it as well.



> The judging was interesting


Interesting is right


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Xeph said:


> LMAO!! OMG I actually addressed you xD
> 
> And I had gone over to put my hands on the Malinois puppy (she belongs to my friend) to see whether or not her puppy was fat, LOL!! The breeder (who was holding on to the puppy) had said that Jenna was a bit tubby, and her poor owner didn't want to believe it.
> 
> So that was me going "Oh hi sweetie! Aren't you precious!" and when I walked away it was "Yeah, she's fat." LOL! Her owner took it well though, and is taking some of that weight off. When you live with the dog, you just can't see it as well.


ahhhh that explains why they both kept feeling Bunny's ribs!




> Interesting is right


Yes, that's exactly the kind of interesting I meant. Just how many times did she switch the bitches around in that one class, I think the class before yours? CRIPES!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> Just how many times did she switch the bitches around in that one class, I think the class before yours? CRIPES!


A zillion...and I personally felt she still wasn't really sure.

I had people telling me my bitch got hosed, and that while maybe she shouldn't have placed, she definitely shouldn't have been last.

Ah well, it's a dog show. What can ya do?


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Xeph said:


> A zillion...and I personally felt she still wasn't really sure.
> 
> I had people telling me my bitch got hosed, and that while maybe she shouldn't have placed, she definitely shouldn't have been last.
> 
> Ah well, it's a dog show. What can ya do?


I guess once you're out of the placements, it doesn't really matter much. Last time I showed at a specialty (ohhhh 15 years ago?) we ended up about in the same place. The judge didn't even have the courtesy to at least pretend he was looking at every dog. Decided that day I would stick to performance events.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I go to specialties to support the clubs. I never expect to win. I still SHOW to win, but I never expect to.

All breeds are my preference, honestly, though I will say that Mirada did take RWB at the specialty in Raleigh.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-great pic


----------



## DunRingill (Dec 28, 2007)

Xeph said:


> I go to specialties to support the clubs. I never expect to win. I still SHOW to win, but I never expect to.
> 
> All breeds are my preference, honestly, though I will say that Mirada did take RWB at the specialty in Raleigh.


I also go to lots of specialties to support the clubs. The club often gets at least 2 entries from me. Obedience entries have been ABYSMAL and there have been times where my dog is the only entry in a class! Not sure how many specialty classes Ianna won over the years and only one class in all that time had enough dogs for points. At least last Sunday Mike picked up 2 points for winning the specialty Utility class, YAY! But the shows last month, he was the only Utility B dog, boooo. Even rally didn't have a particularly good entry.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Our club's specialty is coming up next month. 

My girl will be entered in all 3 shows in 12-18 months. And no, I don't expect her to win, lol! It's fun though, and she loves to show. 

We do have a pretty big entry for the futurity. I've heard a count of 95! I didn't get Sage entered in the futurity in time, so we're sidelined


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Our specialty will have obedience inside this year. Thatbshould help entries. It is open to all breeds so that there can be more monies to support it. Never very many Shepherds entered. I think I may trial, but worry about a conflict watching my confo pup.

Wish we were going to OK as it is closer, but chose MN judge for our type of dogs in Futurity. Good there are that many entries in OK. Some have been so sparsely attended there was talk of reducing the number of futurity shows.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> We do have a pretty big entry for the futurity. I've heard a count of 95!


But you have to remember that lots of people double enter, and many only enter so they can show in the Maturity next year. Lots of dogs don't look their best during futurities.

My personal feeling? If I entered, I'm showing (unless my dog is sick or injured).


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I forgot about the double entry option. It is true you have to enter to be eligible for Maturity, right?

Mine doesn't look too good. Lanky teenage thing and a bit loose. Off to the golf cart for her.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

> It is true you have to enter to be eligible for Maturity, right?


Yup. You don't have to show, just enter.


----------

